# Gabapentin for Arthritis pain



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. A couple of weeks ago our alternate vet told me that gabapentin is used in combination with Tramadol and an NSAID to control cancer pain in dogs. She recommended that option for Joker when the current regimen doesn't work. He also gets weekly Adequan injections that have worked wonders for him. We have not yet tried chiropractic for him, but that sounds like another good option.


Good luck with your boy.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't know about Gabapentin for dogs but for me it's fabulous. Sometimes on very painful days I wonder if it's doing me any good ... But when I have forgotten to take it...believe me...it really makes a difference. So pleased it helps our fur babies too.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for posting this. A couple of weeks ago our alternate vet told me that gabapentin is used in combination with Tramadol and an NSAID to control cancer pain in dogs. She recommended that option for Joker when the current regimen doesn't work. He also gets weekly Adequan injections that have worked wonders for him. We have not yet tried chiropractic for him, but that sounds like another good option.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your boy.


Thanks!
Tuff gets an Adequan injection when he see's his chiropractor every three weeks. She has been caring for his problems for 3 years now. She took him from barely able to walk to being an active boy. He is 9 years old this month.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

When our lab Stella was older she also got a lot of relief from acupuncture. It was amazing to observe the difference in her. She had arthritis for a LONG time so we tried a lot of things. Heck her reaponse is what keeps me going to an acupucturist!


----------

